# Trefferwertung - Wer brauch wie viel?



## Xtreem (12. März 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe folgende Frage:
Welche Klasse brauch wie viel Trefferwertung bei welcher Skillung?
Ich weiß zwar, dass wenn man umso mehr Trefferwertung hat öfter trifft aber wenn man nur auf Treffer geht fehlt ja irgwo dann der dmg und/oder die krits.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie viel Trefferwertung sollte man also für sonen "Mittelweg" haben, wenn man den dmg und die krits net vernachlässigen möchte?

Speziell würde mich Melee-/Ele-Schami und Schurke interessieren.



MfG


----------



## Cpt.Hero (12. März 2008)

hm....kommt ja erstmal drauf an was du machen möchtest. für pvp is trefferwertung nicht wo wichtig, aber wenn du raiden gehst schon. die bosse in den raid inzen sind ja alle vom lvl her sauhoch....wenn du da nicht genug trefferwertung hast, wird das nix....da ich aber nen healer zocke kann ich dir leider nix genaueres sagen


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

speziell für nen melee shamy ?

würd ich sagen wie bei anderen melees auch - 16% hitcap 

ich hab mit meinem fury krieger - fast 200 und 3% gskillt
bin über 16% - verfehle aber trotzdem manchmal - ist leider so !

btw. würd ich vielleicht im shamy forum fragen ?!?


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Xtreem schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe folgende Frage:
> Welche Klasse brauch wie viel Trefferwertung bei welcher Skillung?
> ...



mit 170 TW und 9% skill verfehlst du zu ca. 5% (ist aber nur die offhand) Ich hab atm. etwas über 150.


----------



## Xtreem (12. März 2008)

Möchte ja net nur Schami sondern auch Schurke wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber 16%?
Ok, das hilft mir schonmal etwas.

btw: dass man für PvP Treffer net so sehr brauch, weiß ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Xtreem schrieb:


> Möchte ja net nur Schami sondern auch Schurke wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja beim schurken wird das anders gerechnet 

unser schurke hat 280hit = 17,7% hit


----------



## Rem (12. März 2008)

hit cap beim rogue liegt mit geskillter präzision bei 363


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Also es ist ja so
Der Schurke braucht eigentlich weniger TW als der Schamane. Schurken nutzten für ihre Angriffe (gelber Schaden) ja eigentlich nur die Mainhand, diese wiederum trifft öfter als die Offhand. (Zahlen kann ich dir beim Schurken leider nicht nennen da ich kein Spiele)

Beim Schamane machst du dein Schaden zu ca. 60-70% mit den normalen Schlägen. Wie in meinem ersten Post schon erwähnt Triffst du mit der offhand zu ca. 5 % NICHT wenn du etwa 170 TW hast und die 9 % skill mitnimmst.

Wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst. Zieh dir das Addon Reccount (hast glaub so, bin aber nicht ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das ist eine Art DM zeigt dir aber zu auch wie oft du verfehlst, kritest, der gegener ausweicht... etc...


----------



## Bartel (12. März 2008)

Nun ja,

beim Schurken ist deine Off-Hand das große Problem. Wenn du mal gegen später (oder auch jetzt schon) die 25-Mann Inzen machst, haben bei uns die Schurken alle so 260-280 Hit.
Waffenkunde haben sie nicht so viel mitgenommen, da sie zum Großteil eh hinter dem Gegner stehen.

Zu deiner Aussage mit dem Mittelweg. Finde persönlich, dass du evtl. bei der Trefferwertung keinen Mittelweg suchen solltest. Ab ans Cap und dann den Crit und die Kraft nach oben. Natürlich das Leben nicht vergessen. Aber es nützt dir nichts, wenn du 60% crit hast und jeder 2. Schlag ins Nichts geht.

Hier ein Link für im Schurkenforum von WoW selbst

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

Meine Meinung

Gruß


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> hit cap beim rogue liegt mit geskillter präzision bei 363



wie er dann noch geskillt ist - keine ahnung 

aber schlecht dmg fahren tut er ned !


----------



## Dalmus (12. März 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> hit cap beim rogue liegt mit geskillter präzision bei 363


Jupp, während anscheinend (siehe andere Diskussionen zum gleichen Thema - SuFu) für den Melee-Schami hit ein ziemlich nebensächlicher Stat ist.
Einige Schamis behaupten, daß die kompletten 9%, die man skillen kann sich auf 50-70% des Schadens auswirken (wf,ss) und zusätzliches +hit sich nur auf den white-damage auswirkt, der aber nur 30-50% des Schadens ausmacht.

Lies mal ein wenig im Schami-Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerobin (12. März 2008)

Hi,
also Hitcap ist bei alles Klassen 16% damit hast du ne Chance von 1% auf resist gegen Bossmobs (lvl 73 auch die ausm pre bc content) 100% hit kann man nicht haben man kommt immer nur auf 99%.
Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte ist es sehr Wichtig was man macht bei PVP und zum farmen ist hit sicherlich nicht ganz so wichtig aber Hilfreich, wenn du raidest solltest du dich dem cap aber annähren, denn was nützen einem die besten Waffen und stärksten Zauber wenn man nicht trifft. Deshalb lieber auf ein wenig spelldmg oder AP verzichten und lieber etwas hit Sockeln.
Bei castern sind ca 12,3 Punkte 1% hit bei meele ist es etwas mehr

edit: jeder meele macht seinen meisten schaden durch den white das ist es egal ob krieger schurke hunter oder Schami


----------



## Dalmus (12. März 2008)

Kerobin schrieb:


> also Hitcap ist bei alles Klassen 16% damit hast du ne Chance von 1% auf resist gegen Bossmobs (lvl 73 auch die ausm pre bc content) 100% hit kann man nicht haben man kommt immer nur auf 99%.


Nö, die 16% sind's nur bei Castern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nö, die 16% sind's nur bei Castern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist sicher dalmi ??


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> +hit sich nur auf den white-damage auswirkt, der aber nur 30-50% des Schadens ausmacht.





Weiser schaden  50%
WZ                    35%
Schockzauber     15% (haben halt das problem das du kein ZTW hast als meeleschami)

Ist nur so grob geschätzt. kann dir morgen nach dem raid gerne genauer sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlokk (12. März 2008)

Hitcap mit styles liegt immer bei 9 % was du als shami mit skills wegmachst.
Wenn hingegen die OH hinzukommt hat diese eine misschance von 25 %. 
Und schurken haben außerdem das prob das sie mit der OH extra energieticks verursachen weswegen
sie eigentlich mehr hit als Shamis brauchen weil sie geskillt nur 5 % hit erreichen. 
Bei huntern is das noch eine andere Sachen ^-^ die brauche ca 9 % hit 
Caster haben eine misschance von 16 % das stimmt.

Man muss dazu sagen bei diesen Sachen ist immernoch 1 % automiss dabei den man nie 
wegbekommt. 
Hatte einmal ein REcount mitlaufen von einem shadow und mage. beide mit hitcap.
hatten genau 1 % miss


----------



## harm1065 (12. März 2008)

Die Trefferwertung beim Schurken liegt mittlerweile bei 369 Cap.
Desweiteren solltest du aber Waffenkunde und/oder Tempowertung (Hast) nicht ausser acht lassen.
Auch sind auf einigen Item's Stas drauf,die, die Rüstung des Gegners verringern.Z.B. die Warpspule von Void.Auch nicht unwichtig.

@ Bartel
Waffenkunde hat nix damit zu tun ob n Schurke hinter dem Mop steht.
Ein Boss weicht auch aus wenn du hinter dem Mop stehst.Darum wurde Waffenkunde ja eingeführt damit man es verbessern kann.
Hit=verfehlt den Boss weniger je mehr man hat.
Waffenkunde=verringert das Ausweichen des Bosses bzw, du triffst öfter wenn er ausweicht.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Arlokk schrieb:


> Hitcap mit styles liegt immer bei 9 % was du als shami mit skills wegmachst.
> Wenn hingegen die OH hinzukommt hat diese eine misschance von 25 %.
> Und schurken haben außerdem das prob das sie mit der OH extra energieticks verursachen weswegen
> sie eigentlich mehr hit als Shamis brauchen weil sie geskillt nur 5 % hit erreichen.
> ...



Das kann echt mal passen ^^ 11 % TW +9 skill = 20 %
Und ich hab bei Boss 5% miss mit offhand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (12. März 2008)

Xtreem schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe folgende Frage:
> Welche Klasse brauch wie viel Trefferwertung bei welcher Skillung?
> ...



guckst du hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=25400


----------



## Arlokk (12. März 2008)

@Scharamo   bei deiner Damageaufzählung fehlt mir irgendwie Stormstrike. Nutzt du den style net 
oder einfach nur vergessen ? 
Der rest is ja klar ^-^


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Arlokk schrieb:


> @Scharamo   bei deiner Damageaufzählung fehlt mir irgendwie Stormstrike. Nutzt du den style net
> oder einfach nur vergessen ?
> Der rest is ja klar ^-^



UPS ! hab aber atm echt ka wo sich das einreiht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanilor (12. März 2008)

Xtreem schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe folgende Frage:
> Welche Klasse brauch wie viel Trefferwertung bei welcher Skillung?
> ...




Hallo Xtreem,

bei Zauberklassen bestimmt die Zaubertrefferwertung die Chance zu treffen. Der maximale Wert beträgt 99%.
Dabei sind einige Faktoren zu beachten, der lvl des Gegners, PvE oder PvP, Raid-Boss. Hier mal eine Liste zur Verdeutlichung.

Unterschied     PvE     PvP

+5 LVL            61%    73%
+4 LVL            72%    80%

+3 LVL            83%    87%

+2 LVL            94%    94%
+1 LVL            95%    95%

0 lvl                96%    96%

-1 LVL             97%    97%
-2 LVL             98%    98%
-3 LVL             99%    99%


Jetzt gehen wir mal von Raidbossen aus, die wie LVL 73 Gegner behandelt werden. Aus der Liste kannst du entnehmen, das Du eine 83% Zaubertrefferchance hast, also diese um 16% erhöhen musst um ans Maximum zu kommen.

Hier noch eine kleine Hilfe, wie man durch Skillung die Zaubertrefferwertung erhöhen kann.


Klasse               Talent/Talentbaum               +Zaubertrefferwertung           Besonderheit


Schamane          Elementare Präzision/Elementar           +6%                    Frost, Feuer und Naturzauber

                         Weisheit der Natur/Wiederherstellung    +3%                   Alle Zauber

                          Totem der Ingrimms/ Elementar           +3%                  Alle Zauber



Zum Schurken kann ich Dir leider nicht viel sagen, nur soviel, das Deine Trefferchance über 260 liegen sollte für Raidbosse egal welche Skillung Du hast. ( Bin mir aber nicht so sicher).

Hoffe es war etwas Aufschlussreich.

LG Lani


----------



## Xtreem (12. März 2008)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Habt da echt schonmal sehr geholfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. März 2008)

ein kurzees benutzen der suchfunktion führte mich zu folgendem thread:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...trefferwertung#


----------



## Dalmus (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> bist sicher dalmi ??


Du kennst mich doch. Natürlich bin ich sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arlokk schrieb:


> Hitcap mit styles liegt immer bei 9 % was du als shami mit skills wegmachst.
> Wenn hingegen die OH hinzukommt hat diese eine misschance von 25 %.


Jenau, aber Dalmi wäre nicht Dalmi, wenn er nicht noch kurz klugscheissern könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Beidhändigkeit hat man sowohl mit der Offhand, als auch mit der Mainhand (außer bei Styles) den Malus, daß man 25% Miss hat.
Mußte ich kurz noch anmerken weil Du "hat diese" geschrieben hast, es aber dann für beide Hände gilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartel (14. März 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> Die Trefferwertung beim Schurken liegt mittlerweile bei 369 Cap.
> Desweiteren solltest du aber Waffenkunde und/oder Tempowertung (Hast) nicht ausser acht lassen.
> Auch sind auf einigen Item's Stas drauf,die, die Rüstung des Gegners verringern.Z.B. die Warpspule von Void.Auch nicht unwichtig.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass Waffenkunde nichts bringt. Sondern wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man etwas mehr auf Trefferwertung gehen sollte. Natürlich ist Waffenkunde wichtig. Meines Wissens verringert sie die Chance, dass Ausgewichen, Geblockt oder Parriert wird. Da der Schurke aber meist hinter dem Mob steht, fällt doch dadurch zumindest das Blocken und Parrieren weg. Dadurch hat es sowohl etwas damit zu tun, dass der Schurke hinter dem Mob steht. Wenn ich mich diesbezüglich irre, dann korrigiert mich. Diesbezüglich wollte ich sagen, dass man etwas mehr Wert auf Trefferwertung setzten sollte als auf Waffenkunde.

Gruß


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

Ich stehe gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch - kenne mich mit den Melee-Werten auch nicht so dolle aus.
Afaik verringert Waffenkunde die Chance, daß der Gegner pariert, oder dodged.
Beides für den Schurken unwichtig solange er hinter dem Mob steht.
Wie genau beeinflußt Waffenkunde das Ausweichen?


----------



## Metalizer (14. März 2008)

1 skillpunkt waffenkunde verringert die chance des gegners auszueichen und zu parrieren dir gegenüber um 0,25%

attacken von hinten können sehr wohl ausgewichen werden


----------



## Bartel (14. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch - kenne mich mit den Melee-Werten auch nicht so dolle aus.
> Afaik verringert Waffenkunde die Chance, daß der Gegner pariert, oder dodged.
> Beides für den Schurken unwichtig solange er hinter dem Mob steht.
> Wie genau beeinflußt Waffenkunde das Ausweichen?



Hi,

so wie mir das von einem unserer Schurken erklärt wurde, verringert Trefferwertung die eigene Blödheit den Mob zu treffen, sprich Verfehlen. Da du den Mob eh verfehlt hast, muss er auch nicht Ausweichen. Bei nem Krieger ist nun schön zu sehen, dass er Ausweich-, Block-, und Parrierwertung hat. Und genau gegen diese Werte geht die Waffenkunde. Und Ausweichwertung greift auch wenn du hinter dem Mob stehst. Für Block und Parrierwertung musst du vor ihm stehen.
Es beeinflußt seine Ausweichchance dir gegenüber. Sprich, hat er eine 5%tige Ausweichchance so wird mit Hilfe von Waffenkunde diese Ausweichchance DIR gegenüber nach unten gehen.
Sollte ich mich irren, so schreibt dies bitte. Mach mir grad nämlich nen Schurkentwink.

Gruß


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so wie mir das von einem unserer Schurken erklärt wurde, verringert Trefferwertung die eigene Blödheit den Mob zu treffen, sprich Verfehlen. Da du den Mob eh verfehlt hast, muss er auch nicht Ausweichen. Bei nem Krieger ist nun schön zu sehen, dass er Ausweich-, Block-, und Parrierwertung hat. Und genau gegen diese Werte geht die Waffenkunde. Und Ausweichwertung greift auch wenn du hinter dem Mob stehst. Für Block und Parrierwertung musst du vor ihm stehen.
> Sollte ich mich irren, so schreibt dies bitte. Mach mir grad nämlich nen Schurkentwink.
> ...


Irgendwie war ich vorhin auch durch den Wind...
Ich schreib selbst, daß es die Dodge-Chance verringert und frag dann nach der Ausweichchance. *vorn Kopp hau*

Kam irgendwie durch den Satz "One point of Expertise decreases the chance that melee attacks made by the player will be dodged or parried by 0.25%" auf wowwiki zustande.
Naja, dann fehlte mir in Wirklichkeit der Zusammenhang zwischen Block- und Waffenkundewertung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

Hier steht ja viel merkwürdiges.

Bei Nakämpfern gilt erstmal folgendes:

5% Grundverfehlchance gegen Gener de gleichen Levels
8,6% oder 9% (war zuletzt nicht gesichert) gegen Bosse/3 Level höhere Gegner

Für DWler kommt dann noch der 19% Malus dazu, welcher NICHT nur auf die OH wirkt, sondern auf beide Hände (wobei ich das nie verstanden habe, soll aber wohl so sein) und nur für den weissen Schaden gilt.

Schurke profitiert am meisten davon über das Style Hit Cap hinauszugehen, sobald sie das Talent geskillt haben, welches die Chance gewährt bei einem Treffer Energie zurügzugewinnen.

Beim Krieger ist Hit über 9% nicht mehr so gut wie so zimliche jeder andere offensive Stat, da er sich ab da nur noch auf den weissen schaden auswirkt, welcher zwischen 30-50 % ausmacht, während sich Crit, Ap, ArP auf 100% des Schadens auswirken. Wutgeneration wird ebenfalls durch AP, ArP und Crit gesteigert.

Beim Schamanen gilt das gleiche (bis auf die Wutkomponente).


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Naja, dann fehlte mir in Wirklichkeit der Zusammenhang zwischen Block- und Waffenkundewertung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den gibt es nicht. Wowiki sagt es ja. Parrieren und Ausweichen.
Und ja Mobs können von hinten Ausweichen.


----------



## Bartel (14. März 2008)

Krendel schrieb:


> Den gibt es nicht. Wowiki sagt es ja. Parrieren und Ausweichen.
> Und ja Mobs können von hinten Ausweichen.



Ist des dann so zu verstehen, dass Wenn er mir gegnüber (z.B. Schurke) eine Blockchance von 10% hat ich diese mit Hilfe von Waffenkunde mir gegenüber nicht senke wenn ich vor ihm stehe sonder nur die Parrir und Ausweichchance.


----------



## Driftbreaker@AmanThul (14. März 2008)

wie wärs wenn ihr das ganze mal über nen Spreadsheet ausrechnen würdet anstatt hier spekulation über spekulation aufstellt. Dann wärt ihr schon lang am Ziel...

Wer Englisch kann und sich wirklich genauer damit beschäftigen will der sollte einfach mal hier lesen.

http://elitistjerks.com/f31/

Hoffe ich konnt euch damit helfen alles aufzulisten würde zu lang dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt zu Schurken empfehle ich http://rogue.raidcal.com/ diesen sheet auch verlinkt von Elitistjerks habs euch nur mal rausgesucht.

MFG Driftbreaker


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

Driftbreaker@AmanThul schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn ihr das ganze mal über nen Spreadsheet ausrechnen würdet anstatt hier spekulation über spekulation aufstellt. Dann wärt ihr schon lang am Ziel...


Klar, wenn man einfach ein paar Zahlen eintippen will, dann sind Spreadsheets nützlich.
Soll Leute geben, die daran interessiert sind die Spielemechanik zu verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driftbreaker@AmanThul (14. März 2008)

Driftbreaker@AmanThul schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn ihr das ganze mal über nen Spreadsheet ausrechnen würdet anstatt hier spekulation über spekulation aufstellt. Dann wärt ihr schon lang am Ziel...
> 
> Wer Englisch kann und sich wirklich genauer damit beschäftigen will der sollte einfach mal hier lesen.
> 
> ...






Dalmus schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man einfach ein paar Zahlen eintippen will, dann sind Spreadsheets nützlich.
> Soll Leute geben, die daran interessiert sind die Spielemechanik zu verstehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erst lesen dann schreiben da oben steht auch nen link zu elitistjerks.com/f31/

das ist das game mechanics forum.... also gibts da sicher was über die Spielmechanik...

Ausserdem isses nich mit nem paar zahlen gemacht bei dem rogue sheet kannst z.b. dich komplett ausm armory importieren mit klamotten etc und ne gem abfrage starten genauso wie item abfrage was du verbessern kannst.
Somit siehst du wo und wie du dich verbessern kannst Hit, AP und Crit wird alles abgeglichen ^^

MFG


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

Driftbreaker@AmanThul schrieb:


> Erst lesen dann schreiben da oben steht auch nen link zu elitistjerks.com/f31/
> 
> das ist das game mechanics forum.... also gibts da sicher was über die Spielmechanik...


Und?
Nur weil zu dem Thema Informationen in einem englischsprachigen Forum zu finden sind, ist es vollkommen überflüssig hier darüber zu diskutieren?

Mein Kommentar war zu Deiner Aussage:
"wie wärs wenn ihr das ganze mal über nen Spreadsheet ausrechnen würdet anstatt hier spekulation über spekulation aufstellt. Dann wärt ihr schon lang am Ziel..."
Mein Ziel ist es die Spielemechanik zu verstehen. Und das geht über ein Spreadsheet imho nicht schneller.

Demnach nimm Dir Deinen "Erst lesen dann schreiben"-Rat auch mal zu Herzen.


----------

